

Disruptive language learning, Internet style - trevelyan
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/17/business/17novel.html?ref=business

======
duke
lingq, italki, polyglot etc, like the livemocha service blurbed in article,
lever unprecedented web communication between peoples of different language
cultures.. twext and synxi video text may also be useful in these exchanges..
especially if focused on popular music culture, which would be delyric.. an
interesting example of media rich language exchange may start with the best
language learners on earth, here: <http://laptop.org/en/languages.shtml>

